# What likely caused this crack?



## Michael Thomas (Feb 25, 2008)

Insufficient lintel support? Something else?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Expansion rates of dis-similar materials?


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

ld say building is shifting to left and settleing and insuficient support for the angle iron...looks like he has less than 3-4 inchs sppt for the angle iron and thats why its cracking where it is
poperly mixed motar will eliminate straight cracking through brick for the most part...motar is susposed to give and cracking is susposed to follow joints instead of cracking right through brick thus being easly repaired..sometimes motar that is to strong is bad thing
this crack looks to be a wieght and shifting issue,,,even if angle iron was recomended 8 inch overlap may of held longer but wouldve eventually cracked at end location of angle iron im betting
if the only cracking you see is in this location then its a angle iron issue more than a shifting issue but would bet good coin theres only a 3-4 inch overhang with angle iron


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

CanCritter said:


> ld say building is shifting to left and settleing and insuficient support for the angle iron...looks like he has less than 3-4 inchs sppt for the angle iron and thats why its cracking where it is
> poperly mixed motar will eliminate straight cracking through brick for the most part...motar is susposed to give and cracking is susposed to follow joints instead of cracking right through brick thus being easly repaired..sometimes motar that is to strong is bad thing
> this crack looks to be a wieght and shifting issue,,,even if angle iron was recomended 8 inch overlap may of held longer but wouldve eventually cracked at end location of angle iron im betting


If the angle iron sags,
the crack usually goes up.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

actully thats the first time lve heard that...can see it with a 8in overlap ect but to me this is definitley a wieght bearing crack...only other possible cause is brick is tight to frameing and frameing got wet and swelled thus causeing the crack..dont belive this is the issue but is hard to say with just these pics..im betting on insufficient overlap with angle iron and some settleing and wieght


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I would guess that it could be insufficient bearing for the lintel which will have a crushing effect on the brickwork. The lintel isn't sagging in the centre which would put an upward force on the brickwork above, but the weight is too much for that amount of bearing. 
Basically what CanCritter has said. In the UK we would normally have only a 6 inch bearing for a lintel of that size, but 8 inches sounds a lot safer.


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

the mortar maybe stronger than the brick along with shifting


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

I've never seen one like that, and I don't know, so all I could add is a guess....but I visit inspectapedia.com for answers to queries like this....it's a great site...


----------



## Michael Thomas (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## 4th generation (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't see any weepers on the angle iron. My guess would be that the masonry developed a hairline crack at the load point then water got in and froze and spread it apart. without more pics of the rest of the wall, and info, its all speculation.


----------



## Rocha_Const (Feb 7, 2010)

It is difficult to see with those pictures.

It could either be uneven settlement or the lintel is resting too much on the brick (its not long enough to sit on the wall behind the veneer).


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

Rocha_Const said:


> It could either be uneven settlement or the lintel is resting too much on the brick (its not long enough to sit on the wall behind the veneer).


what?i dont understand what you are saying here.the lintel should be sitting on the brick.the only thing i can think of that your are trying to say is,it wasnt wide enough to lag into the header over the opening.which generally i always lag into the header on any opening over 8 foot,as well as at least an 6 inch overlap one the brick.
i think there was some type of shifting going on here.would be interesting to know if both sides of the opening have cracked like this or just the one side.


----------



## Rocha_Const (Feb 7, 2010)

stacker said:


> what?i dont understand what you are saying here.the lintel should be sitting on the brick.the only thing i can think of that your are trying to say is,it wasnt wide enough to lag into the header over the opening.which generally i always lag into the header on any opening over 8 foot,as well as at least an 6 inch overlap one the brick.
> i think there was some type of shifting going on here.would be interesting to know if both sides of the opening have cracked like this or just the one side.



I do not think such a big opening would be resting on top of a brick veneer. It should be resting on some kind of support on the wall behind it.

If not, there is your problem. Shifting that pulled the brick away from the house.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

The brick above the opening picked up moisture from the brick sill above, & expanded the brick at that area. The angle iron lintel did not grow at same rate, but the weight on the brick supporting the angle held them stationary. The crack is probably in line with the end of the lintel. 
Joe


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Any more thoughts?
ttt


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Take a picture of the whole front so you can see the whole front 1st, 2nd and roof :thumbsup:

I would assume without seeing the whole frontage that there is a lack of support to carry the weight of brick. Most typical support is probably angle iron which is sitting on top of the sliding door, you can see a bow in it, so it could be that it was cut short or sized wrong, I don't think something else gave below, because only 6 courses cracked...and there is no signs of further travel... this is definitely a structural crack and it will get bigger and travel further as time goes by.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Unless there is something wrong
with my monitor, it's only carrying
11 courses and a row lock.
It is far out in front of the patio door.
The angle is straight as a string, and 
the vinyl(?) trim is what has bagged down.
Since there appears to be a column
over to the left that the angle continues
across, I wonder how long the steel is?

But it could just be my monitor.


----------



## brickstretcher (Dec 18, 2009)

Railman said:


> The brick above the opening picked up moisture from the brick sill above, & expanded the brick at that area. The angle iron lintel did not grow at same rate, but the weight on the brick supporting the angle held them stationary. The crack is probably in line with the end of the lintel.
> Joe


do u think flashing and or weeps would have prevented this? Just thought I would throw this out.


----------



## jshuatree (Feb 21, 2010)

the main reason for that crack is because the brick under the last crack down is cocked on an angle which leaves hardly any mortar which when the wall heaves [THE WALL EXPANDS AND CONTRACTS DUE TO CHANGING WEATHER] there is no cusion between the brick and with all that weight on the sharp point of brick to brick and CRAAACK.....also the joint that was struck is called a raked joint which is not a good weather joint {a raked joint is when the mortar is raked out to accent the brick] water falls down the brickand rolls right in there where it is absorbed in the wall this could freeze and crack and if your house is not wrapped correctly with tyvek and without a proper escape system for water it can get in your interior walls causeing mold problems. Raked joints are not for exposed work...weeps and flashing should always be applied where there needed ... if there wasn't a need for them they wouldn't exist..


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Moisture did not set that crack off, I spoke to a friend of my last night, he was having dinner in the same restaurant I hang out at... and told him about the situation and that everything seemed normal except the 6 courses that cracked vertical right in the corner of an opening where angle iron sits, and he said that the angle iron corrosion could cause vertical crack (corroded steel expands to a much bigger size its original thickness) and due to that it produces huge amount of pressure on the brick which causes brick to crack verticly...


----------

